# Show Us Your Kids Bikes



## threebikesmcginty (28 Feb 2012)

Here's a brace of Islabikes...


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2012)

I don't have pictures of bikes with no one on them. So here's a cycling through the ages post...

Not the earliest but all those are on film, so we'll start in the digital era.

Trail Gator days



Learnt to ride









Loaded for holidays






Family day out









You can jump an Islabike






But a Trek is better






Today's bikes and burgeoning interests


----------



## I like Skol (29 Feb 2012)

Here's my two with their bikes at a cyclocross race in Nov 2011 aged 5 and 8.





Bikes are GT Stomper 20 and Ridgeback MX24. Both proper little bikes.


----------



## Hicky (29 Feb 2012)

Winter up north!


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2012)

Here's another vote for the Ridgeback MX14 like the one in Hicky's picture.




A proper tiny bike with alloy frame and wheels, V-brakes and other real bike components. My 2 sons learn't to ride on it and despite 5-6 years of hard use it is still going strong (although not as pristine as the one Hicky's son is proudly clinging to!)

I just realised Hicky, is that picture taken by the cafe at the back of Hollingworth lake?


----------



## Hicky (1 Mar 2012)

Yeah hollingworth lake, it was the first ride on his 3rd birthday prezzie(thanks ebay!).....refused to use brakes, wwwooohhoooooo I had to run along side him most of the way as he wanted to keep up with his bro.

We often go to the Lake it is a nice 2mile round and a cafe stop.


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2012)

You can't be far away from here then? Scapegoat Hill


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2012)

Cubette on the wallride at Dalbeattie. 




Cubester in launch mode in Nissan Les Enserune:




This was just after their 11th birthday at Derwent Valley


----------



## annaspanna (1 Mar 2012)

Here's my 'little darling' on his first balance bike.. Cheap one from amazon just to get him going, but he is only 2 and half.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> This was just after their 11th birthday at Derwent Valley


 
Derwent Valley is a cracking ride, especially the other side of the valley which is not tarmaced. Both kids rode it before they were 5 which I think is quite an achievement as it is about a 10 mile loop! Much better than the overcrowded circuit of Dovestones Res which is only a couple of miles.


----------



## Shaun (2 Mar 2012)

The first bike Little Ms. Admin got from Father Christmas:




Followed by the "bigger girl" bike she transitioned to a couple of Christmases later:




... with bike No.3 on the cards in the next month or so (_because poor bike No.2 went walkabouts from the front yard and came back a week later, trashed_).


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2012)

Henry's trio of movers and shakers.

His ToddleBike which he loves. He can get some real good speed up on this and can corner like a demon. It's getting a bit small for him now though.





The Tunk Bike on loan from Family Arallsopp. He's really got used to flying around on this one now. And it's his current favourite.





The Zooom. A tiny bit big for him at the moment. He's still getting used to it but likes to get on and ride it to show off a bit. Won't be long until he's flying around on this one too.


----------



## Hicky (2 Mar 2012)

Cubist said:


> You can't be far away from here then? Scapegoat Hill


Is that aimed at me Cubist???


----------



## Cubist (2 Mar 2012)

Hicky said:


> Is that aimed at me Cubist???


Yes. Cubester and I did a lump of the Pennine Bridleway last year starting at the rugby club end where the PBW crosses the lane. It's not exactly on our doorstep, but it ain't far away.


----------



## Hicky (2 Mar 2012)

The Rochdale canal is right behind our house so we jump on there up to Smallbridge train st then up to the Lake and back....the cafe and small park is the aim for the kids and a cavery on the way home at the Sandbrook pub!

Thats our "family route"(12mile round trip)....wife comes along sometimes when the weather is nice.
I keep meaning to go up rooley moor rd to see the quarries but never have the time!

Once the youngest is older/stronger and ditched the pedals I'll try him and see how far he gets...wont be long now he's a loon on the thing!


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2012)

New addition to the stable - picked up this second-hand bargain today for my older daughter. Cretinous name - it's the "Girl Power" model - but a nice bike nevertheless.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2012)

this is my daughters single speed and drum brake on rear never seen another 1 like it


----------



## Maxybrown (11 Mar 2012)

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this  but I can't reply yet to posts on the For Sale section - but *I Love Skol* do you still have your Ridgeback please? We are in Stockport!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

Not bad for a 25 month old... get's some good speed up


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Not bad for a 25 month old... get's some good speed up



That's pretty good. I knew nothing about balance bikes when my kids were young, wish I had, it would have made the transition so much easier.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2012)

Our kid's new Islabike...


----------



## Andy_R (17 Jun 2012)

Small boy on his Beinn 24 at Kielder


----------



## Dan B (8 Feb 2013)

First birthday, first bike. I think he's a bit short in the leg for it just yet, but the cardboard box it came in is providing great entertainment in the meantime :-)


----------



## apb (8 Feb 2013)

Christmas present for my cowboy pirate


----------



## Andy_R (12 Feb 2013)

Look what arrived today...a big box from Islabikes....





I wonder what's in it???

Small boy is going to sh*t bricks when he gets home from school


----------



## Andy_R (2 Mar 2013)

And here it is in the wild....new bike, new road season


----------



## Shaun (2 Mar 2013)

Andy_R said:


> And here it is in the wild....new bike, new road season
> View attachment 19885


 
_*GO ON SON*_ - give it some welly!!


----------



## XRHYSX (30 Mar 2013)

Just managed to pick up this for the boys 7th birthday for £60, its only two years old and it still looks brand
new





£229 in the shops


----------



## The Dwaff Family (1 Apr 2013)

Finally out of his Cnoc 16, brother has just outrgown his |Luath 26 and sister outgrown her 20". not looking forward to having to buy two new bikes!


----------



## The Dwaff Family (4 Apr 2013)

Wahoo, daughters platinum silver Beinn 24 ordered


----------



## I like Skol (4 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2393682, member: 45"]I've just picked up this for £70. A proper MTB and a bit of a bargain. The fact that it fits no-one in the family yet is beside the point. I can upgrade the outdated components while I wait for him to grow...




[/quote]

That's a lovely red bell! (where's Fnaar?)


----------



## Kevin Airey (5 Apr 2013)

My sons new Orbea MTB....


----------



## XRHYSX (5 Apr 2013)

Kevin Airey said:


> My sons new Orbea MTB....


 my boy browed one of those form the local cycling club, he loved it


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Apr 2013)

Will have one very excited DD when she gets home from school!!


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Will have one very excited DD when she gets home from school!!


I'll bet - not seen that version before - silver!

I recently was standing next to two Islabikes - both 26" and was asked to compare the weight of them (both red - fairly new, but one newer than the other), and don't know what they have done but the newest one was definitely lighter than the other bike. I wonder if they have managed to shave some weight off the 24 too?


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Apr 2013)

It certainly feels lighter than even her old 20" Beinn. I love the slimmer handlebars, are how they were on sons Cnoc and little hands much preferred it. Saddle is slimmer and more comfy and I think weight has been stripped from wheel area somehow too.

The platinum silver is a special edition colour, soo nice suet seeing something other than red for a change


----------



## Andy_R (19 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Will have one very excited DD when she gets home from school!!


sweet....love the cross tyres on it too! (mind you, we found the standard 24" inner tubes didn't fit too well in the Kenda smallblock 8 tyres)


----------



## I like Skol (19 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> It certainly feels lighter than even her old 20" Beinn..........I think weight has been stripped from wheel area somehow too.


 
Only 24 spokes in those wheels, good luck with that! Even the yellow racer back up the thread has 28. If your child is at all typical those wheels will need constant attention, but hey, I'm sure they are light


----------



## The Dwaff Family (19 Apr 2013)

You don't like my choice in bike, that's fine by me, I'm very happy with it for now and pretty much everything else my daughter tried to ride was terrible(she has dyspraxia) and its only the Islabike she's been able to turn the gears on, the one light enough for her to stay upright on so she can now enjoy cycling which she's never been able to do so I'm one very happy mum


----------



## I like Skol (20 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> You don't like my choice in bike, that's fine by me,


 
I apologise. I am not criticising your choice of bike, it sounds like you have picked the perfect bike for your needs.

I am just a little uncomfortable with the Islabikes brand, I have a deep suspicion that they are a company that has very cleverly built a brand passing off average-good bikes as excellent. I have yet to be convinced that they are leagues ahead of the competition. Some of the alternative kids bikes suggested in this thread and elsewhere on the forum are as good or better than the Islabikes, without the premium pricetag.

However, my concerns are irrelevant! Your daughter has a bike and parents who will encourage her to use it and that is the important detail.

Happy cycling, Steve.


----------



## Andy_R (20 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I apologise. I am not criticising your choice of bike, it sounds like you have picked the perfect bike for your needs.
> 
> I am just a little uncomfortable with the Islabikes brand, I have a deep suspicion that they are a company that has very cleverly built a brand passing off average-good bikes as excellent. I have yet to be convinced that they are leagues ahead of the competition. Some of the alternative kids bikes suggested in this thread and elsewhere on the forum are as good or better than the Islabikes, without the premium pricetag.
> 
> ...


Go to Ludlow. Meet Isla. Get a feel of her comittment and passion for cycling, and her drive to get children cycling. Then question your cynicism


----------



## hobbitonabike (20 Apr 2013)

We have taken delivery of a Beinn 20 for my daughter this week and of the bikes we have looked at it is by far and away the best!! Daughter loves it...it's incredibly light which for herbis a must as she is on the small side. It looks strong, well madr and most importantly...can't keep her off it lol!!


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I apologise. I am not criticising your choice of bike, it sounds like you have picked the perfect bike for your needs.
> 
> I am just a little uncomfortable with the Islabikes brand, I have a deep suspicion that they are a company that has very cleverly built a brand passing off average-good bikes as excellent. I have yet to be convinced that they are leagues ahead of the competition. Some of the alternative kids bikes suggested in this thread and elsewhere on the forum are as good or better than the Islabikes, without the premium pricetag.
> 
> ...


 
They are good bikes, they do deserve most of the premium and reputation but they are not perfect. Neither of my two wanted one after the first one we bought, simply not cool enough and not up to what they wanted to do, i.e off road and jumping and tricks and things. So that was at about age 10. They appeal to parents more than the kids. Certainly once my two had the option they voted no.


----------



## The Dwaff Family (22 Apr 2013)

Yay, DS1's bike has now arrived too, he's very much looking forward to getting on a 'not red' bike


----------



## Andy_R (22 Apr 2013)

The Dwaff Family said:


> Yay, DS1's bike has now arrived too, he's very much looking forward to getting on a 'not red' bike


You are obviously someone of exquisite taste and an eye for the aesthetic. Now where have I seen one like that before.......


----------



## The Dwaff Family (22 Apr 2013)

Haha, noticed your son had this colour too, could have waited a week for a 'spring green' special or take the last yellow, son did not hesitate and snapped it up


----------

